

New Zealand amateur astronomer captures amazing deep field image of Centaurus A - ra
http://www.iceinspace.com.au/forum/showthread.php?t=107812

======
grn
I'm absolutely speechless! Very impressing job. Take a look at
[http://www.rolfolsenastrophotography.com/Astrophotography/Ce...](http://www.rolfolsenastrophotography.com/Astrophotography/Centaurus-
A-Extreme-Deep-Field/i-hFknr4n/0/O/Centaurus-A-OlsenSidonio-
final-2575x3879.jpg) prepared by Rolf Olsen (the author of the post) and Mike
Sidonio.

